# Verzeichnisse nur für angemeldete Nutzer freigeben - aber wie?



## tommyDD (31. Mai 2004)

Hi,

ich habe folgendes Problem. Ich will einen geschützen Bereich einrichten, auf den man nur zugreifen kann wenn man sich vorher nagemeldet hat. Soweit so gut.
Nun sollen angemeldete Personen dann auf Dateien Zugriff haben.
Die Verzeichnisse habe ich mit <Directory> Deny from all geschützt, damit man nicht auf sie zugreifen kann. Das Problem ist nur, das jetzt auch die nicht drauf zugreifen können, die es eigentlich können sollen, nämlich die die sich angemeldet haben.
Hat einer eine Lösung für das Problem? Danke.


----------



## cappu (1. Juni 2004)

Versuchs doch mal statt mit deny mit allow


----------



## Arne Buchwald (1. Juni 2004)

-> htaccess


----------



## tommyDD (1. Juni 2004)

Danke erstmal für die Hinweise.
Mit Allow läßt es sich leider nicht lösen, da ich nicht die Hosts kennen kann von der ein autorisierter Benutzer zugreifen wird.

Ich habe auch nach .htaccess gesucht aber leider war dort nirgends etwas dabei was mir weitergeholfen hätte.
Ich möchte vermeiden das sich ein User, der sich schon mit PHP authentifiziert hat nochmal mittels htaccess und dieser häßlichen Box identifizieren muss. Trotzdem möchte ich vermeiden das einfach auf die geschützten Verzeichnisinhalte zugegriffen werden können.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (1. Juni 2004)

Das Schlüsselwort ist der Status-Code. Ob du nun per PHP 401 zurückschickst oder es gleich über .htaccess regelst, musst du selbst entscheiden.


----------

